# Funny illusion at an engagement party



## WryTheBteam (Jan 16, 2013)

Was surfing through some of my old photos that i took at a mates engagement party and found this funny one. 

And no the sister isnt grabbing the brides boob but it looks like it hahahah


----------



## thetrue (Jan 16, 2013)

WryTheBteam said:


> And no the sister isnt grabbing the brides boob but it looks like it hahahah


You just took the fun out of it for me!


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 16, 2013)

thetrue said:


> WryTheBteam said:
> 
> 
> > And no the sister isnt grabbing the brides boob but it looks like it hahahah
> ...



me too


----------



## WryTheBteam (Jan 17, 2013)

Hah sorry!


----------

